# Dental implant treatment



## alex112 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi guys
I am from SF and currently living in New Delhi. I need to get a dental implant done soon and I was considering to get it done either in New Delhi or in Singapore ( as I will be traveling there soon).

Any recommendations/credible resource for dentists in either cities? Or things to keep in mind while selecting my dentist?

Any help is much appreciated!

Thanks
Alex


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Singapore dental isn't cheap

many Singaporeans travel to other countries including India ... for dental and other work.


----------



## alex112 (Aug 14, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> Singapore dental isn't cheap
> 
> many Singaporeans travel to other countries including India ... for dental and other work.


Really? where did you get that info from? is there some trusted resource that you can share for this please.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

where did I get what info?

I personally know people who went to India for dental and other works

do you know in Singapore medical isn't free, even for citizens ?

citizens get a big subsidy in public hospitals and a longer waiting time, if it is elective surgery

private hospitals don't provide subsidy

you should have somr faith in the Indian medical system, for 'private' patients!!!

PS, while sg govt is promoting Singapore as a medical destination, and a lot of high profile VIPs have come here for treatment / surgery, there are whole pages and pages of info in local forums for plastic surgery in Thailand, Korea, and other treatment / surgery in India

Singaporeans of Indian origin prefer India because of language, comfort level, and they know Indian private medical is first class. 

heck, I know an expat couple who delivered in KL considering how expensive Singapore would have been as an non subsidized patient here


----------

